
$50,000 Bounty Posted by Education First for Mozilla WebRTC Issue - nachtigall
https://old.reddit.com/r/BountySource/comments/8gox5c/50000_bounty_posted_by_education_first_for/
======
nachtigall
FWIW, the 50k are for fixing this bug:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1203503](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1203503)

